# Sway control or not



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Picking up a 29' tt Monday late morning and want to make it to my property 200 miles away by nightfall. 

Tahoe LT- tow capacity 8,600lbs. 

Trailer: 29'
Dry Weight 5,790 lbs.
Hitch Weight 815 lbs.

Once on my property, the trailer will sit there until my house is built and the trailer is sold. It's a one and done move. I'm cheap, but I don't mind spending the money for uhaul or someone to install sway control if necessary. 

Any experience towing a travel trailer without sway control? If to be avoided at all cost, what's the fastest way to get and instal the weight distribution bars? - uhaul, trailer wheel and frame, or myself?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Level or juuuuuust slightly forward hitch level and any reasonable speed under 65 and you should be fine.......with high winds slow it way down.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I pulled a 24'travel trailer with a FX4 1/2 ton from a deer lease near Rye to Texas campgrounds Galveston for 5 years I highly recommend a sway bar to level the load with the truck and have the trailer brakes hopefully you can rent the sway bar.Be safe buddy I always look forward to your fishing reports


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks all. I am heading to northern tool in a minute to get the weight distributing hitch. The actual "sway bar" is an addition to that and only $50 but requires drilling into the frame. I think I'll buy both and hold off on the sway bar portion but pull over and tap in if needed on way. 
Definitely meeting a couple of friends and fly fishing tomorrow evening thru Wednesday BK so I'll send a report. 
BTW- i know you are holding off fishing the salt these days. Cool winter temps and fly fishing the Guad may be a great option for you.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

On the Guadalupe. Hey Bubba- here's that report. If anyone goes they shoukd consider supporting the fine folks at Gypsy River and Action Angler.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

And about sway control- Not sure if my weight distribution hitch worked or not. I was in a hurry to leave and get out of the seller's driveway. I should have been more precise about leveling the load before the trip. I skipped a step or two and am pretty sure I negated a lot of the benefits and had too heavy a load on my back end. It swayed a bit but I just kept going to get to the river before dark. 
Now that I've got the trailer there, it's at a campsite until next week when my well and pad will be done. Then it's going a few doors down to my property where it'll stay until my build is finished at which point I'll likely sell it. But, I made it!


----------

